# My boy all groomed up.



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's very pretty!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful silver! Great groom on him. Does your boy really have such black paws, or is that just a photo artifact?

I totally understand about being fascinated by and wanting to kiss that soft, silky, clean-shaven face. Beau had to go four weeks between grooms this month, and I came this close to ordering a clipper just for that reason. He was groomed this morning, and we all can't stop petting him.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

His paws aren't black but they are fairly dark silver. Not nearly as light as his face. I just ordered a small pair of clippers for home since i usually leave all my equipment at work. But I was supposed to grow him out so he would have enough hair for her to mess with in the video. And my friends Kerry was groomed by a CMG for learn2groomdogs.com and we both shaved our dogs shaved parts for the last time 6 weeks ago and we were going crazy together  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

He is so gorgeous. I'm drooling. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just LOOK at that adorable kissable face!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Love him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! What a face!!!

He was awfully sute as a yak, too. 

Beautiful!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

He has his first show coming up in a couple of weeks. Sooo excited to see how he does! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Silverbs said:


> He has his first show coming up in a couple of weeks. Sooo excited to see how he does!


Calder looks stunning! He's going to do you and all us *silver* mpoo enthusiasts proud! roud:


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

He is stunning. I understand about wanting to kiss that face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Just gorgeous! What a nice groom.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He is really gorgeous! Good luck showing him. Hope we hear about his successes, and of course, the pictures!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll be sure to let everyone know how he does  praying I can finish him before I have to cut him into a continental. But we will see what happens 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Silverbs said:


> I'll be sure to let everyone know how he does  *praying I can finish him before I have to cut him into a continental.* But we will see what happens.


I am_ so _betting you will!! And I'll send you a *silver* dollar when you do!! :becky:


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Silverbs said:


> He has his first show coming up in a couple of weeks. Sooo excited to see how he does!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Calder is gorgeous! Good luck with his first show! :cheers2:


----------



## Mercury (Sep 11, 2013)

What a terrific cut. He looks great.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

You just convinced me to sign up cause I've been practicing my puppy show trim on vogue and I keep messing up her booty!


----------

